# pulsar head bolt tension settings???



## ness (May 18, 2007)

i have a 1.6 ltr pulsar n13 model and i am putting the motor back together i was wondering if anyone knows the tension settings and sequence for the head bolts as we went by the repair manual and they ended up snapping and it was back to square one....
thanks
ness


----------

